# Craftsman Table Saw Trunnion Adjustment



## mustang958 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hello all. I'm stuck on this procedure. I have an older Sears 10 in. contractors saw Model 113.298762. I've had to perform a bit of maintenance on the saw recently and just happened to notice today when looking at the blade compared to the insert that the blade is out of parallel with the miter slots. I'm attempting to adjust the trunnion but I can't for the life of me figure this out. The manual, which gives the basic steps only, says to loosen the 3 bolts on the rear and front trunnion and use a block of wood and mallet to adjust the rear trunnion right or left. I don't see how that is going to work since it appears that the trunnion is held directly to the top with 3/8" bolts and there doesn't seem to be any play right or left. Am I missing something? The saw has been rock solid so I think things may have loosened up some over time so I don't think it's an issue with the trunnions or some other part. Looking underneath I don't see how the assembly pivots one way or the other. Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. My current project is on hold until I get this re-alligned. Thank you all for taking a look any assistance provided.

George


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

There should be elongated holes through which the bolts pass. No? How much misalignment are ya seeing?
Bill


----------



## mustang958 (Oct 13, 2009)

Bill,

Thanks for such a quick reply. Yeah I was thinking the same thing about having elongated holes. Guess I will remove one bolt completely to see. I have the bolts loosened and the trunnion just doesn't seem like it's moving at all. The amount of misalignment I'm seeing is less than 1/8" but I can see it just by looking and would be enough to throw off a long cut.

George


----------



## mustang958 (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, it must have been me. I pulled one of the bolts out to check if there were elongated holes as Bill suggested and that was the case. So I went back around and loosened all of the bolts again to make sure nothing was stuck and that must have done it. I gave it another whack and the entire assembly moved. Looks like it was just stuck a bit. I guess I should expect that from something as old as this. Like I said, the saw is solid and works like a top. Thanks for anyone that took a look. I seem to be on my way.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Told ya so! Told ya so! Told ya so! Now all you have to do is align the fence. I have me fence set for about 1/32" open on the far end to prevent any binding.
Glad everything worked out.
Bill


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

There is a gizmo call a PALS for Precision Alignment System sold by a company called In-line. Link is here: I have not used it, but have been thinging about it for a bit. I have the same type of saw and it is just a tiney bot off, but I don't have a dial indicator to measure it and it cuts ok, but it doesn't cut great. the link is here:http://www.in-lineindustries.com/saw_pals.html


----------



## mustang958 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Bill. When I pulled the bolt out fully it must have freed up the trunnion because it moved when I shoved it after that. Didn't need to whack it with the hammer.

I've seen those PALS advertised but when I was searching Google for any trunnion adjustment instructions one of the forums, may have even been Lumberjocks, was discussing them and one of the contributors said that they didn't make them for these Sears models. Thanks for the tip though. I think I was able to get it set fairly exact so going forward if it happens again I'll know what to do.


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

By the way, what does each trunnion do? My problem is that my blade bevel is off to the left by about 3 degrees. So when my blade is at 90 degrees, the pointer indicator is to the left of the zero.

Any help will be most appreciated.

Thanks Craig


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> By the way, what does each trunnion do? My problem is that my blade bevel is off to the left by about 3 degrees. So when my blade is at 90 degrees, the pointer indicator is to the left of the zero.
> 
> Any help will be most appreciated.
> 
> ...


Do not trust the angle indicator on the front of the saw. It's not a calibrated system….just a general guessing guide. Always measure the actual blade angle instead. Something like a Wixey or Bealle tilt box is far better and < $30.


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks knotscott…plan on getting a wixey digital angle gauge. My thinking was that the sticker on the front was not placed correctly or something. I measured it with my square, but want to do it with a digital gauge to be sure.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

To adjust the trunnion you have to unlock the angle adjuster and loosen it slightly. Then you can move the trunnion wherever you need it then tighten down. You don't need the PALS system.
The angle indicator sticker is a rough guide only.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> My problem is that my blade bevel is off to the left by about 3 degrees. So when my blade is at 90 degrees, the pointer indicator is to the left of the zero.


The procedure for adjusting the blade to 90 and adjusting the angle pointer is described in the manual ('adjustment' section starting on page 38). Once you set blade to 90 degrees via stop screw, you adjust the angle pointer to zero.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thank you everyone for the assistance.

@ MrUnix, definitely tried that…may have to try again once I get back from vacation.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

I have that exact same saw. Search my profile as I did an in depth review of this saw and documented upgrades I have made. I actually still love using this saw.

I had the PALS on it, but it interfered with me getting the blade to 45 degrees and I did not want to cut on the saw to rectify that, so I took the pals off and got my blade nuts on with the a reunion adjustment like you did.

On the top of the saw there are two recessed screws for the 90 and 45 degree angle stops. Take those out and blow the dust out of those areas, and then you can put them back in and recalibrate everything. That could be you 3 degrees off. Also what Scott said, get a Wixey. You will never regret it/


----------



## CLowery15 (Dec 26, 2015)

Thanks RibsBrisket4me. I read your review…great review. I actually have Craftsman Table Saw 315.22841, but this forum dealt with the same issue I was dealing with.

What is a PALS?

I plan on blowing the entire saw out with my air compressor after new years.

- Thanks Craig


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

PALS is a precision alignment system for the blade and trunnions. They were all the rage twenty yrs ago when most people had contractor saws with the motors hanging out the back. They essentially were a bracket set that allowed trunion adjustments.

In line industries sells them.

Like I said, I ended up doing a full trunion alignment and ended up taking the pals off.

The Craftsman 315 saws were made by TTI, who made lots of Ryobi stuff in the past. The 315 Craftsman saws are nice and will work for you for years.


----------



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

> Do not trust the angle indicator on the front of the saw. It s not a calibrated system….
> - knotscott


So calibrate it ! The table saw manual tells you exactly how to do it. Way more convenient than always look for that cheesy gizmo every time you change the blade angle. Despite it is not perfect either. I see a lot of complains about it accuracy especially in colder or warmer than ideal shops. The best solution is a known accurate carpenter's square.


----------

